# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Rare 'tepel' borst

## Gast994

Hallo Lezers,

Ik heb al een tijd last van een gezwolle borst/tepel.
Het ziet er op zich niet ernstig uit, en verder heb ik er ook geen last van.
Maar zodra ik op één van mijn tepels druk voel ik een Drukkend/Stekend gevoel.

Net 5 minuutjes geleden stootte ik ergens tegen aan met me borst, waarna het begon te steken achter mijn linkertepel.

Iemand een enig idee wat dit voor probleem is, en wat je er mee kunt doen.
Anders ben ik van plan, Donderdag langs de huisarts te gaan.

ps; Ik wist niet in welk topic ik dit moest plaatsen.


Alvast bedankt, en groet.
Gast994

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo,

Ik denk dat je een man bent, maar is dat ook zo? Bij mannen en vrouwen zijn dit soort probleempjes namelijk heel verschillend!  :Wink:  En naar aanleiding hiervan kan ik jouw topic naar de goede rubriek verplaatsen  :Wink: 

Ik denk dat het idd handig is om naar een huisarts te gaan, dit soort problemen klinken erg vaag en daar zou ook niet heel snel zo een antwoord opgegeven kunnen worden.. Dus denk dat je huisarts voor dit probleempje wel op zn plaats is!

Laat je het ons weten hoe het afgelopen is??

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Gast994

Ja ik ben een man, eigenlijk nog een jongen.
15 jaar.
Goed, ik laat weten hoe het is afgelopen. Bedankt !!

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Ah mooi, dan kan ik het topic even naar zijn goede plek zetten  :Wink: 
Hoop dat de huisarts iets voor je kan betekenen! Ben benieuwd wat hij erover te zeggen heeft!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

